# Why does prucalopride.. Motegrity stop working?



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I had started prucalopride in October last year. It worked well. Then suddenly stopped working in March. Why is that?


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Can I suggest to take it every other day or try like 3 or 4 days on/off....

If you haven't yet, try lexapro 10mg, it may help with constipation.

Let me know how motegrity works

I use it every other day


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mpfiorv said:


> Can I suggest to take it every other day or try like 3 or 4 days on/off.


yes, that's a good idea and that's what i suggested to him earlier. it's what i used to do with zelnom (which is a drug a lot like motegrity) when it quit working for me. i would take it every other day or every two or three days. that would jump start it into working again.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I will try every other day.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! hope it helps. if not, try every two or three days.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

something else i forgot to mention regarding motegrity, try using caffeine with it (This is what helps me) or miralax or dulcolax or some other stimulant...i noticed that motegrity alone does not do much.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

i know caffeine can be a GERD trigger, and its a bit of a trigger in my system, but try it out......otherwise i really recomment doing an on/off schedule with motegrity..it definitely takes like a couple days to really kick imo


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Gjmody,

Are u having any luck?


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

No. Taking herbal meds. Seem to be slowly working


----------



## sjw596 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I had started prucalopride in October last year. It worked well. Then suddenly stopped working in March. Why is that?


Having tried all of the earlier prescription drugs until each failed, and then researching that phenomenon, I suggest that eventual failure is common. For now, I've been using Motegrity for over a year and find that it still works well, provided that I use an osmotic as well, While Motegrity helps to keep things moving, it doesn't add fluid to the process, so I needed something to add softness. For me, about 45 ml MOM works. If you haven't tried any of the earlier meds, e.g., Trulance, perhaps you should discuss the others with your GI.


----------

